# ~*photo mad!*~



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

You got some great shots! I love the paint you have there!


----------



## SFMoneyMarket (Sep 20, 2008)

I love that paint also!

What beautiful scenery too!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Gorgeous horses! You mare is a wolly mamoth lol.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I want your paint!! Sooo pretty!


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

Here are some more








everyone feel welcome to add pics


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I love your paint! She's gorgeous!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I love the video. That dog is a speedy little booger! Your horses are beautiful.


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

the dog gets left behind when ang kicks into gear true


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

thanks crystal is a sweetie


----------



## kandice (Jul 28, 2009)

Great shots! I love the second picture, she's looking so innocent! haha.


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

yes thaTS HER SO NOT THOUGH


----------

